# RIP Sadie



## deluxeh (Dec 15, 2007)

This morning I went to clean out and refill my PEW rex rat Sadie's food and water dishes like I do every morning, but rather than waking up and standing on her wood block to greet me like usual, she was just curled up in a tight ball in her nest box. I stroked her but she didn't even stir. I took her out and wrapped her in a small, warm pillow case with only her head exposed and held her against my chest, hoping to warm her up. But sadly, she never woke up. I buried her this afternoon in my dad's flower garden and I will miss her very much.
But Sadie had a good long life at least. She was going to turn 4 in February.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im so sorry about her, she lived a long, happy life


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

i am too. i will dread the day my rats pass on also. maybe they will meet eachother.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]So sorry for your loss. I didn't pick any of the options on the poll because I feel that is a choice you have to make for yourself. [/align]


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sadie. She lead a long happy life I'm sure!


----------

